# Burlap Micarta



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok so I decided to do a quick how to, we can say how "I" do it! 
1. Get your supplies together.
***SAFETY EQUIPMENT***
**RESPIRATOR**
**SAFETY GLASSES**
**NITRILE GLOVES**
A.parchment paper and burlap cut to size 
B.resin & hardener 
C.paper plates container to mix in stir stick. 
D.your choice of press.












line press with parchment paper, mix resin and hardener per instructions on resin container pour into paper plate, coat your burlap with gloved hands by placing into paper plate two to three layers at a time. Place coated burlap into press.







Place the top of your press on the layered burlap and tighten it down in whatever fashion you choose.






I use a pneumatic air impact to tighten mine down evenly.






let the burkarta set up for a couple of hours under pressure then take it out and give it time to gas off something like another hour that's how I do it! Any questions feel free to ask! I hope this helps.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well know I need a slingshot to prove it 
Looks great I like the idea with that vice you made simple and cool 
Is it hard to get out of that form after pressing ?
Any nonstick treatment in the start or just pure baking/non stick paper ?
Thanks for showing 
Cheerio


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

leon13 said:


> Well know I need a slingshot to prove it
> Looks great I like the idea with that vice you made simple and cool
> Is it hard to get out of that form after pressing ?
> Any nonstick treatment in the start or just pure baking/non stick paper ?
> ...


The "vice" is a 5 inch wide piece of channel iron the top cap is 1/4" thick steel plate. As to treatment prior to laying down the "layers" I just use reynolds brand Parchment paper and it comes off cleanly the "slab does need a little "convincing to get it out but if pressed evenly you will have a nice slab with no inclusions.....


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sanch said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > Well know I need a slingshot to prove it
> ...


Thanks ! Will se to get/make me one


----------

